# Ice fishing.



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2019)

headed to the frozen north to do some ice fishing. Hope I don’t have my usual luck.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 8, 2019)

i went ice fishing....they let me scoop the ice outta the hole...good times


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2019)

Temperature when leaving ORLANDO:


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 11, 2019)

Luck?

I thought the whole point of ice fishing was to sit in a little shanty with your buds drinking massive amounts of Jagermeister.

Was I doing it wrong back when I lived in Wisconsin?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 11, 2019)

We didn't have a shack it was cold


----------



## PredFan (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 12, 2019)

PredFan said:


> View attachment 245432


Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 5, 2022)

PredFan said:


> headed to the frozen north to do some ice fishing. Hope I don’t have my usual luck.View attachment 244731


I just got off the lake. Even though there’s a good 10 inches I’m still scared. Stranger things have happened. And when I hear a crack I shit myself a little. And I kept thinking it would be my dogs fault he led me out there. Who’s the boss here? Stay close to shore.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 5, 2022)

Way too dangerous.  You could get kicked right in your ice hole.


----------

